# Salmon Pink Zebra?



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

So its not the typical red/orange color. I've looked through some of the profiles, and it seems to be Metriaclima estherae (O)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1729

Am I correct?

His fins are light blue. The guy practically glows, he is sort of pinkish.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, the orange males can get downright light pink with a shiny blue tint. At least in captivity, it is not sure if many males would look like that in the lake, since orange males are rare in nature.


----------



## 1995db7 (Dec 17, 2008)

*it does seem as we have the same fish,he is as light as yours but in this pic he looks a lil darker but u could see the blue in his fins*


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ 1995!! Hahaha, same fish yet again?? Wow! hahaha... this is too weird!

You got anymore pics of it? Do you know if its a male or a female and what type of a fish it is??

EDIT: I just noticed yours has 2 light blue stripes on its forehead, mine does not.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is indeed a Metriaclima estherae male.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool! Thanks everybody!

I also have 2 other red zebras, which are orange.. so would those be females? The 2 orange zebras, and my pink zebra don't seem to interact with one another at all.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The other orange ones, are either females, or subdominant males.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> The other orange ones, are either females, or subdominant males.


Great thanks! The funny thing is, one of the orange ones is a bit of a bully. He/she chases my yellow labs around and my other red zebra, who is a bit smaller in size. The pink male is very mild tempered, and never bothers anyone. He's been that color ever since I've got him, at about 2 inches in size.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

thats just how zebras are.
*** seen really pale pinky white ones, orange ones, red ones yellow, its just how they are=P


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> It is indeed a Metriaclima estherae male.


Just wanted to update, the "male" is currently holding! lol.

It turned out to be a female, after all.

I was VERY surprised!


----------

